# David Zimmer Joins GSG as New Screen Segment Manager



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG is very pleased to announce David Zimmer as Screen Segment Manager. Zimmer comes to GSG with over 25 years of screen industry experience. Prior to joining the team, he worked at M&R Printing Equipment. While at M&R, Zimmer’s roles varied from Customer Service Representative and Manager, Outside Sales Representative, to Textile Product Manager. 

Zimmer received his B.A. from Kalamazoo College, a small liberal arts institution in Kalamazoo, Michigan. Although Zimmer has worked within the industry for many years, his passion continues to be driven by the variety of challenges and situations he encounters day to day. Zimmer exclaims that “he is most looking forward to be a part of one of the most professional, successful organizations in our industry – GSG!” 

Rodney Williams, Executive Vice President, says “we are excited to have Dave join the GSG team. His industry experience and expertise with screen printing equipment will provide our sales team and customers another great resource to ensure that we are providing solutions to our customers.” 

GSG is a consumable and equipment wholesale distributor for the electrical sign, commercial sign, digital printing, and apparel decorating markets. For more information about GSG visit their website @ www.GoGSG.com, email [email protected] GoGSG.com, or call 1-800-366-1776.


----------

